#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Hmmm, is Putin voor 2000 euro oorlog begonnen???

## mrz

Wat een kutwereld! Bah!

Grow the fuck up plz, bah! Wat een losers.

Als mensen nou gewoon met elkaar praten... Zijn al die loser "geheime" diensten the fuck niet nodig!

Ik wilde met 2000 euro alleen beetje humor brengen, lol.

Bijna grappig als ze dat 11 jaar laten pas beginnen te snsppen...


My god plz make ppl smarter.

So I don't have to make a fool of myself to try and fix the world...

Oef !!! 😀

----------


## mrz

2 + 2 is 4, Nogmaals vrede uitstellen??? My god. Wat een losers....

Grow the fuck up, for god's sake.

Thank you.!!!

----------


## mrz

Hoe sneu de mens die een ander niks gunt,
Argentini wint, dus wat is uw punt?

Okok blijf in de liefde, geven en nemen,
Zonder 1000x de wet te overtreden?

Wat is liefde anders dan begrepen worden
Liefst gewoon zonder woorden?

Ik hoorde iemand over glimlach, daar waar een meisje ooit klopte,
En ik later bij haar logeerde, alle latere herhalingen een gotspe. 😀

Dat was dus even before een lange tijd wachten, dus by god dan nog mensen die vrede willen verachten?

Sorry maar dat is zo sneu dat kan niet meer,
Het was 8 jaar geleden al vrede, vanwaar die loze ommekeer?????

Echt h,

Maak er liever iets moois van, nu het nog kan!!!!!! 😀

----------

